
Apple Reports Slowing Growth in iPhone Sales - ssclafani
http://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-reports-slowing-growth-in-iphone-sales-1453843920
======
dang
Since
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10976299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10976299)
has all the discussion, we'll treat this post as the dupe.

The headlines are so different, though, that it seems fair to merge the two.

------
littleweep
Not sure how this is on the front page with a paywall. Either users are
blindly upvoting an Apple submission or way more people than I expect have WSJ
subscriptions?

~~~
carbocation
If you click the 'web' link, it does a Google search for the article which
then avoids the paywall.

